# GPS chartplotter for TX coast



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I run a Lowrance HDS9 Carbon and it’s good. The ones before that were all Lowrance too.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I have been happy with my Garmin EchoMap 64 on my last two skiffs. It's compact but large enough to see the charts and sonar in split screen. The coastal cartography is detailed enough for my purposes. I mounted it to a custom shelf on the front of my side console and that makes it easy to see yet stay out of the way. The sonar is handy for marking depths, like creeks or channels and I use the temperature reading constantly.


----------



## pwhite09 (Jan 19, 2021)

Simrad Go9 with Texas Standard Mapping chip


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

You kind of asked the wrong question but then headed in the right direction with your text. What is important is your mapping need. I use Standard Mapping and it works well. There are others out there too. What you need is to take a look at the software that seems best for you then pick a chartplotter that runs that software.

Now that said, I am a big fan of Simrad but much favor the NSS version over the Go. The rotary dial is so much easier to use for zooming in and out than just having a touch screen which I find hard to use when running. End up pinching too hard and it thinks you want to mark a waypoint. Probably just my inability to touch lightly but the rotary dial works for me.


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> You kind of asked the wrong question but then headed in the right direction with your text. What is important is your mapping need. I use Standard Mapping and it works well. There are others out there too. What you need is to take a look at the software that seems best for you then pick a chartplotter that runs that software.
> 
> Now that said, I am a big fan of Simrad but much favor the NSS version over the Go. The rotary dial is so much easier to use for zooming in and out than just having a touch screen which I find hard to use when running. End up pinching too hard and it thinks you want to mark a waypoint. Probably just my inability to touch lightly but the rotary dial works for me.


Thanks for the info. I’ve been wondering about the GO vs the NSS. I was gonna go into a West Marine and see if I can take a closer look in person.


----------

